
Windows XP: How end of support sparked one organisation's shift from Microsoft - yiedyie
http://www.zdnet.com/windows-xp-how-end-of-support-sparked-one-organisations-shift-from-microsoft-7000028510/
======
DatBear
The reasons given in this article are fairly nonsensical. He states that if he
upgraded all of the windows desktops now, he'd have to do the same thing again
in 4 years, yet if he had upgraded all of the desktops 4 years ago, why don't
they have Windows 7 on them? It was released in 2009. Also noted is the switch
from a desktop to a laptop making people more mobile - really?

